# Modify Dell UC053 Speakers



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Look on crutchfield.com at the integrated amps choice. They range from about $150 to $300 or more.


----------



## nicksteel (Jun 20, 2008)

Thinking of something like this.

http://www.amazon.com/Lepai-Tripath-Class-T-Amplifier-Supply/dp/tech-data/B0049P6OTI/ref=de_a_smtd


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Yes, that is one option. It would work for what you want. There are some out there that take the Optical out from the TV also.


----------



## nicksteel (Jun 20, 2008)

I can figure out the speaker wiring, but have to find out which power supply will work.


----------



## nicksteel (Jun 20, 2008)

Used 40/40 Pyle amp. Works fine and TV controls the sound level. Amp has bass/table and was inexpensive. Very economical, as the speakers were $28 with shipping and the amp was $39 from Amazon. The Dell speaker wires plugged directly into the Pyle fittings.:yes:


----------

